# Desperately Seeking Motivation.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I love delivering. I thought I’d start out with that. I’ve said it on numerous occasions, and I’m sincere.

But recently with all the crappy offers and constant declines, I find it very hard to motivate myself to even go out. I feel pretty stupid just sitting in a lot with my car running (I’m cold!) for hours with an occasional short drive and back.

As I write this, I should be heading out and am nowhere near mentally ready.

How do you guys motivate yourself? I’m particularly interested in replies from people in similarly slow/cheap areas.

It’s just not stimulating anymore.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Your market is probably saturated, which equals IMHO not worth it. Try Roadie or such. Otherwise, traditional types or work may be better for you.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

If you are refering to DD, try a different region in your greater area, just to see if it is any different.
If you are refering to GH, look at the hotspots. GH regions are pretty large. Also, you can try going
into another region to see if it is any better. The only thing GH asks, is that when you go online, you are in your own region.
I don't know if this is also true if you are going on line off block.

As far as motivation is concerned, my area's business has also dropped, Of course, I am refering to loads that are acceptable.
As a part timer, I used to make $800-$900. During bad weather and holidays, even more.
That slowly has dropped to where these past few weeks, I cannot go past $550.
What kind of motivation is this?
Well, I need the money, and my hope is that as we get closer to the holidays, both business, and tips, which make the difference in whether a load is worth it or not,
will steadily increase.
Just don't give up.
BTW, coincidentally, there is a Walmart smack in the middle of where I wait for offers. If it is slow, and I start getting cold, or have to pee, I get out of
the car, and go inside. Sometimes I do some shopping.
Maybe you have a similar situation in the area you park in that you could put to good use.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I love delivering. I thought I’d start out with that. I’ve said it on numerous occasions, and I’m sincere.
> 
> But recently with all the crappy offers and constant declines, I find it very hard to motivate myself to even go out. I feel pretty stupid just sitting in a lot with my car running (I’m cold!) for hours with an occasional short drive and back.
> 
> ...


I enjoy delivering too, but I don't enjoy the garbage pay that tends to accompany it.

1. Get a motorcycle, it's more fun then a car and costs less to operate.
2. If you're not getting more than 2 decent requests per hour go home. The fact that you will be exposed to the elements will also prevent you from sitting out doing nothing waiting for crappy requests.
3. If you have an itch to do a food delivery anyways even though the pay is garbage, go out and do the first two garbage requests you can find, then go back home. Maybe stop at the gas station store on the way home and buy yourself a treat with the $3 in profit you made.
4. Hopefully you've saved up enough money during good times that you can take a short break without financial insolvency. Spend it building skills, doing hobbies, playing games, and maybe searching for better paying gigs.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Sometimes I do some shopping.
> Maybe you have a similar situation in the area you park in that you could put to good use.


Same. Working 2 jobs means there is very little free time. When it is slow I use the opportunity to get stuff I need, pick up prescriptions, do emails, etc.etc. in between accepted offers. I always have a lot I can get done.


----------



## 0ddj0b (Oct 12, 2021)

Upgrade to people delivery and you'll immediately get reinvigorated to deliver food. Trust me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I enjoy delivering too, but I don't enjoy the garbage pay that tends to accompany it.
> 
> 1. Get a motorcycle, it's more fun then a car and costs less to operate.


☝THIS!!!!!!☝
😂😂😂😂😂

Just the visual of that alone had me ROLLING in my car and others in the lot glancing my way. Hope they didn’t call the cops, though when I read them this and they glance at me, I’m pretty sure they’ll join me.

God bless you, you totally made my day! We are talking about a chick who never learned to ride a bike even in her younger years. No sense of balance. Nada.

Thank you!!! I really needed that!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> ☝THIS!!!!!!☝
> 😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> Just the visual of that alone had me ROLLING in my car and others in the lot glancing my way. Hope they didn’t call the cops, though when I read them this and they glance at me, I’m pretty sure they’ll join me.
> ...


The delivery would only take half the time too
Doin them on my bike would be the only way I would ever consider doing any kind of delivery
I think you need to give the human race another chance here. It's actually my favorite part of it.
We all love you, you should give the paxes a go
You never know who you are going to pick up or go so it stays new. I'm 30k rides in and like it as much as I ever did and am making the most money I have in 5 years.
All I am saaaaaayiiiiiing is give pax a chaaance!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s just not stimulating anymore.


That's what SHE said


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The delivery would only take half the time too
> Doin them on my bike would be the only way I would ever consider doing any kind of delivery
> I think you need to give the human race another chance here. It's actually my favorite part of it.
> We all love you, you should give the paxes a go
> ...


Don’t get me wrong, if I were younger - I would. As much as I dislike having someone in my car. But frankly I simply don’t drive as well as I used to. Passengers are a whole different story. I feel it’s important to know one’s limitations. 
———
As I was writing, an order popped up to a restaurant I avoid. I was praying it would be crappy so I could decline. My new thing is not declining as much, but DD and UE are making it extremely difficult. Though most I do accept turn outto pay better than offered, I still won’t go below 1/1.5


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Don’t get me wrong, if I were younger - I would. As much as I dislike having someone in my car. But frankly I simply don’t drive as well as I used to. Passengers are a whole different story. I feel it’s important to know one’s limitations.
> ———
> As I was writing, an order popped up to a restaurant I avoid. I was praying it would be crappy so I could decline. My new thing is not declining as much, but DD and UE are making it extremely difficult. Though most I do accept turn outto pay better than offered, I still won’t go below 1/1.5


Go get em honey 😉


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> As I was writing, an order popped up to a *restaurant I avoid*. I was praying it would be crappy *so I could decline*.


Sincerely not trying to be hard on you. Gig work takes flexibility to make decent money, it's that simple. Flexible locations, flexible hours, and not too many restrictions. You already restrict your hours and the geography your willing to service, If you now are saying you would rather decline decent offers than go to certain places then there is nothing anyone on this forum can tell you that will result in you making more money.

I mean this in a friendly way. From reading your posts I'm coming to the conclusion you place way too many restrictions on what you're willing to do and therefore you just won't make much money doing gig work.

If you need the money to make ends meet then you'll have to find another way to make it or get flexible. If you don't need the money but enjoy the work just accept it's more of a hobby and let that be that. The way you're doing this I see no path to making $25 to $35 per hour.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Go get em honey 😉











Ungettable. 😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 629916
> 
> Ungettable. 😂











I wanna put up this Christmas tree about as much as you wanna go make that delivery LOL


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Sincerely not trying to be hard on you. Gig work takes flexibility to make decent money, it's that simple. Flexible locations, flexible hours, and not too many restrictions. You already restrict your hours and the geography your willing to service, If you now are saying you would rather decline decent offers than go to certain places then there is nothing anyone on this forum can tell you that will result in you making more money.
> 
> I mean this in a friendly way. From reading your posts I'm coming to the conclusion you place way too many restrictions on what you're willing to do and therefore you just won't make much money doing gig work.
> 
> If you need the money to make ends meet then you'll have to find another way to make it or get flexible. If you don't need the money but enjoy the work just accept it's more of a hobby and let that be that. The way you're doing this I see no path to making $25 to $35 per hour.


Of course I take it the right way - I welcome some hard talk. But that’s why I was praying it would be a crappy offer - I don’t avoid places anymore. I went on 2 pickups today from places I dislike. Do not like them more. But the offers were ok-ish and one even turned up a nice extra tip. And another was to a sweet disabled kid and that’s just good Karma right there.

I rarely dislike places without reason - remember, I’m the one going to McD’s and picking up all those $5.75 1-mile orders.

I took a hard look the past couple of weeks at what I was declining and adjusted. I’ve lowered my standards, and though I still won’t go back to $1/mile, I’ll do $1.50.

My problem is that a lot of the orders keep taking me to remote areas. It’s maddening! So I’m constantly trying to figure out if it’s worth it or not.

And - please - always say exactly what you think. I welcome it. I’ve learned a lot from you guys and keep learning every day.

It’s like with the “motivation” thing. I wrote you guys, then put my shoes on and just went. Sans motivation. I can make myself do stuff without getting a medal for it. And I ask you guys specifically because we often miss things in ourselves that are obvious to others.

So - thank you!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I took some screens of the kinds of offers I’m declining. Would anyone take them? I’m sincerely asking - maybe my math’s off.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

nope, i wouldn't take any of those. i do primarily pax, therefore my minimum to deliver food is $15 if its slow w/pax or $22 if it's not slow. if it's busy w/pax i won't take any food deliveries


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

0ddj0b said:


> Upgrade to people delivery and you'll immediately get reinvigorated to deliver food. Trust me.


 #truth After about 9 months of doing only deliveries, I recently spent a day and a half doing rideshare again. I think I'll just stick with deliveries, even if it is incredibly slow.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I took some screens of the kinds of offers I’m declining. Would anyone take them? I’m sincerely asking - maybe my math’s off.


I would have declined all those also. I try not to take anything less than $6-7, and that's if it's a short run. Otherwise I try to maintain at least $1 per mile; more is obviously better.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

And what about this one?








Seems ok-ish, right? Not great, but doable.



Spoiler: But wait…



Here’s where you’re going:









Very pretty shore area, nothing but 25-30 mph beach streets, marinas and shore houses. Rather expensive ones. (Never got an extra tip from that area, btw). More than half of that route is literally nothing but beach houses, not even a convenience store.



So would you?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The games apps play tend to end around meal times.


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I would....if it wasn't DoorTrash. They deactivated me for a low cancellation rate, so F 'em. It's not my fault that Uber offers me a better paying delivery when I'm in route to pickup a DoorTrash delivery. But generally yes, that is doable.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I love delivering. I thought I’d start out with that. I’ve said it on numerous occasions, and I’m sincere.
> 
> But recently with all the crappy offers and constant declines, I find it very hard to motivate myself to even go out. I feel pretty stupid just sitting in a lot with my car running (I’m cold!) for hours with an occasional short drive and back.
> 
> ...


If Louis S can’t motivate you nobody can.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I used to do GH in Scranton, PA and I wouldn't accept anything less than $10. But that was 2020 when no one was driving. In 2021 I saw the $8 and $5 runs I stopped. Was not worth it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Whats motivation?

Now that the economy is "back", meaning we are always working twice as hard for half the buying power. 

Maybe if you make 20 deliveries a day you can buy gas and pay rent! What a deal! If you can make deliveries while you're asleep you can even eat too!

With traffic getting so bad around the stores its just not even worth it. I watched my account balances drop 5 digits in the past few weeks because theres no way the time or effort is worth fighting the real world of expenses.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I love delivering. I thought I’d start out with that. I’ve said it on numerous occasions, and I’m sincere.
> 
> But recently with all the crappy offers and constant declines, I find it very hard to motivate myself to even go out. I feel pretty stupid just sitting in a lot with my car running (I’m cold!) for hours with an occasional short drive and back.
> 
> ...


If you love delivering food so much, then ditch the apps and just get a job delivering pizza. Ask @tohunt4me just how much better it is than DD, GH, UE, et al.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> ! If you can make deliveries while you're asleep


Exactly what I've been doing!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you love delivering food so much, then ditch the apps and just get a job delivering pizza. Ask @tohunt4me just how much better it is than DD, GH, UE, et al.


Made $ 130.00 in Tips today.
Cash.

Cash Nightly.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I saw a pizza sign for drivers, $15 an hour plus tips.

I thought about turning around but I don't want to wear a pizza shirt. Or mop floors. Or do dishes.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Made $ 130.00 in Tips today.
> Cash.
> 
> Cash Nightly.


Nice. You got me thinking......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I saw a pizza sign for drivers, $15 an hour plus tips.
> 
> I thought about turning around but I don't want to wear a pizza shirt. Or mop floors. Or do dishes.


I used to mop entire oil platforms !

I am a dish wizard.
Fastest in the shop.
Precision box folder also.

Great Customer Service .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Helpful hints . . . Dish washing is usually in the back of the shop . . . Far away from ringing phones & taking orders from people who will waste your time. . . .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

In my day, I got married because I didn’t have a dishwasher and hated doing dishes. Upon divorce, I started using paper plates. So I guess one more career choice has been eliminated for me. 😁

Seriously though: I’m interested in gig work exclusively. I’ve done my time in offices, including some pretty prestigious ones. I’m looking into a few more options, but “overqualified” actually _does_ exist. And there’s just no way I’m prepared to commute into Manhattan ever again - I just can’t do it. When I think of all the time wasted in traffic, I want to kick myself. It was pretty much a second full-time job.

And I have a significant lapse now, so my resume likely doesn’t even reach a human. Age is no help here, either. Who wants an old hag telling you what to do and how to do it when they can have pretty young things just doing exactly what you said? I wouldn’t.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who wants an old hag telling you what to do and how to do it


You'd be surprised, and probably don't have to search for an interested party outside this forum. Just ask @Amos69


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In my day, I got married because I didn’t have a dishwasher and hated doing dishes. Upon divorce, I started using paper plates. So I guess one more career choice has been eliminated for me. 😁
> 
> Seriously though: I’m interested in gig work exclusively. I’ve done my time in offices, including some pretty prestigious ones. I’m looking into a few more options, but “overqualified” actually _does_ exist. And there’s just no way I’m prepared to commute into Manhattan ever again - I just can’t do it. When I think of all the time wasted in traffic, I want to kick myself. It was pretty much a second full-time job.
> 
> And I have a significant lapse now, so my resume likely doesn’t even reach a human. Age is no help here, either. Who wants an old hag telling you what to do and how to do it when they can have pretty young things just doing exactly what you said? I wouldn’t.


I agree from the casual perspective of gig work. I do not want to be tied down to any schedule, whatsoever. Even pizza delivery. Working when I feel like, it suits me best!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Dishes in a deep sink kills my back and the water reeks.

The rest of it just hurts my pride. 

I did pizza delivery when I was 20, and didn't like working in store then either, except for the food fights and drinking after close in the back room.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Dishes in a deep sink kills my back and the water reeks.
> 
> The rest of it just hurts my pride.
> 
> I did pizza delivery when I was 20, and didn't like working in store then either, except for the food fights and drinking after close in the back room.


If I ever did pizza delivery again, it just that, delivery. You want me to do dishes, mop, fold boxes, etc? GFY! I am hired to deliver. You give me the order, I deliver it. Simple. That's what my job description is, and nothing else!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If I ever did pizza delivery again, it just that, delivery. You want me to do dishes, mop, fold boxes, etc? GFY! I am hired to deliver. You give me the order, I deliver it. Simple. That's what my job description is, and nothing else!


If they ask you to wash dishes. Tell them to wash your car.

Cars don't wash themselves you know!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In my day, I got married because I didn’t have a dishwasher and hated doing dishes. Upon divorce, I started using paper plates. So I guess one more career choice has been eliminated for me. 😁
> 
> Seriously though: I’m interested in gig work exclusively. I’ve done my time in offices, including some pretty prestigious ones. I’m looking into a few more options, but “overqualified” actually _does_ exist. And there’s just no way I’m prepared to commute into Manhattan ever again - I just can’t do it. When I think of all the time wasted in traffic, I want to kick myself. It was pretty much a second full-time job.
> 
> And I have a significant lapse now, so my resume likely doesn’t even reach a human. Age is no help here, either. Who wants an old hag telling you what to do and how to do it when they can have pretty young things just doing exactly what you said? I wouldn’t.


I've worked for Halliburton, Schlumberger, kellogg Brown & Root,Chicago Bridge & Iron, Northrop Grumman, Avondale ship yard, Ingalls ship yard, J RAY MCDERMOTT,AMOCO OIL, EXXON, VALLERO,SHELL,CHEVRON, TAYLOR ENERGY, FORREST OILand Many smaller outfits & subcontractors you may not recognize.

Now I deliver Pizza .

PIZZA PIZZA !


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The rest of it just hurts my pride.


Does it really? I’m genuinely curious.

I do a lot of self-analyzing (just my nature, I’ve always been this way) and I was just recently thinking that 20 years ago, I’d be so embarrassed I do delivery! I’d likely not ever tell anyone.

Whereas now I can’t stop gushing about it. I mean, sure, we complain and stuff, but that’s just “shop talk”. Every job has its crappy sides people b!tch about.

I’ve always wondered how that transition happened in me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In my day, I got married because I didn’t have a dishwasher and hated doing dishes. Upon divorce, I started using paper plates. So I guess one more career choice has been eliminated for me. 😁
> 
> Seriously though: I’m interested in gig work exclusively. I’ve done my time in offices, including some pretty prestigious ones. I’m looking into a few more options, but “overqualified” actually _does_ exist. And there’s just no way I’m prepared to commute into Manhattan ever again - I just can’t do it. When I think of all the time wasted in traffic, I want to kick myself. It was pretty much a second full-time job.
> 
> And I have a significant lapse now, so my resume likely doesn’t even reach a human. Age is no help here, either. Who wants an old hag telling you what to do and how to do it when they can have pretty young things just doing exactly what you said? I wouldn’t.


Wait a minute! 
I have an old hag telling me 
what to do all the time
I didnt realize there was an
option to get a different one 😜


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Does it really? I’m genuinely curious.
> 
> I do a lot of self-analyzing (just my nature, I’ve always been this way) and I was just recently thinking that 20 years ago, I’d be so embarrassed I do delivery! I’d likely not ever tell anyone.
> 
> ...


My first job. College. McDonalds. I Walk in, and the manager handed me a mop. I was sooo close to walking out.
In hindsight, I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Local pizza delivery. Blows app delivery away by miles. If you get a good store period...
This is not a race to the bottom. It is the bottom with these $2 -$3 stops


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Does it really? I’m genuinely curious.
> 
> I do a lot of self-analyzing (just my nature, I’ve always been this way) and I was just recently thinking that 20 years ago, I’d be so embarrassed I do delivery! I’d likely not ever tell anyone.
> 
> ...


I mean I don't wear any DD or GH apparel or use any of their branded merchandise.

I wear all black like a server and work like a rogue agent.

I wouldn't want any job that requires you to wear a super bright logo shirt, whether its fast food, pizza or otherwise.

I was wearing a green tie one day when I stopped in dollar tree and a guy started asking me wear stuff was. He like you don't work here? I said um no, "DO YOU WORK HERE?"

No more green tie.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wait a minute!
> I have an old hag telling me
> what to do all the time
> I didnt realize there was an
> option to get a different one 😜


Only if you’re her boss. If she’s yours - no can do. Till death do you part.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I mean I don't wear any DD or GH apparel or use any of their branded merchandise.
> 
> I wear all black like a server and work like a rogue agent.
> 
> ...


You’re doing it wrong.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> Your market is probably saturated, which equals IMHO not worth it. Try Roadie or such. Otherwise, traditional types or work may be better for you.


I probably have to look through 50-100 Roadie deliveries in my area to find one that pays even $1 a mile. I look at Roadie pretty much daily.

Occasionally I see what appears to be a nice delivery ($20-30 for driving 1-3 miles). But then I realize I need to drive 20-30 miles each way to the pickup/delivery points and suddenly the deal that was promising pays only 50 cents a mile or so. UPS owns them now- maybe things will get better.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$2 is really a complete joke and insult.

I wouldn't take one even if I'm already there by chance and taking it 2 doors down.

They are charging the customer something like $8+ in fees and taking a hefty cut of the order from the restaurant.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I get bored too. That said, if you go to the same restaurant over and over, it can become overwhelming.

So- experiment a bit. Try working different times of day. Also, consider taking a deal early in your shift that results in going 10 miles out of your way to a new area. You can then work your way back to your home area in a few hours. 

Also, consider giving yourself a reward for achieving a dollar target or a certain number of deliveries. I’ve had some late night dinners at IHOP, for instance. The added bonus is that I might get a nice delivery to make right as I’m finishing up my meal!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You’re doing it wrong.
> View attachment 630258
> 
> View attachment 630259


Im glad you don't drive in my area. I wouldn't be able to compete with your level of enthusiasm and professionalism.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> $2 is really a complete joke and insult.
> 
> I wouldn't take one even if I'm already there by chance and taking it 2 doors down.
> 
> They are charging the customer something like $8+ in fees and taking a hefty cut of the order from the restaurant.


Never say never. I was finishing up my quest yesterday, got a $2.50 ping, 14 minutes, 1.2 miles.i realized between$1 per ride quest plus 3 consecutive for$14.50 plus my 80 ridesfor $210 that I would make almost 11 bucks for the quick trip and be one ride closer to done. Granted, that's the exception to the rule but every once in a while they are worth taking.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Your name and avatar combo is _*so*_ misleading


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You’re doing it wrong.
> View attachment 630258


Not even gonna touch on the throwing gang signs. 

Ok WTF are these?










If I can't read it I'm definitely not putting it on my body.










Is this Old Spice or Hai Karate?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

He's obv Asian and can read it, you wacis white devil.

Shoo!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Personally I'd be too embarrassed to wear DD gear, wouldn't wear it even if they gave me a lifetime supply of free shit.

I still haven't fully gotten over the ego/pride thing and don't want anyone besides pax knowing I'm a lowly RS driver or delivery guy.

I dont even have U/L stickers unless I go to airport.

Even when I used to have stickers when I was new I'd make sure to remove them at least a few blocks before I headed home.

When I started rideshare I did Lyft before Uber in my home area in the burbs (before moving onto the bigger city) and turned down any rides from people with names I recognized because I was too embarrassed to be spotted doing RS.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

New2This said:


> Not even gonna touch on the throwing gang signs.


Must be some kind of Doordash gang sign. Ant for life maybe?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ant4life, live2ant


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

It seems to come and go. Some weeks I make more than others. It’s hard to budget when you’re not sure exactly what your income will be.
I understand your feelings. I do this part time, nights and weekends. On the slow nights I’m sitting in my car thinking I could be home with my family.
I enjoy driving, but not for free. My motivation is I need the money so I sit there hoping I’ll get some good orders.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Well first off, no one likes to work, period lol. Doesn't matter if you're some high executive at Mercedes or Uber driver, working sucks. But what I can tell you is to set a financial goal and ask yourself how bad you want it. So basically what this looks like is that you put your head down and grind and think about the end goal. This shouldn't be a fulltime gig for you, should be trying to save this money up to invest so you aren't Ubering forever.

As for offers being low, having multiple apps helps as I've heard. If DD has bad offers, maybe UberEats is surging or Uber pax or Lyft etc


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

For many work sucks, but not for everyone. I was in the financial business for almost 20 years. Most of that was as a stock broker. I was also a daytrader and LOVED to trade. All day long I spoke with other traders. My email address said “I get paid to talk about my hobby for a living. What a job!” 

After several years compliance told me I’d need to change my emails to delete that message. It was downhill from there.

But I still had about 15+ really good years.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

And now you deliver food and drive around strangers for scraps?

Tell the truth, how many millions did you lose trading?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I lack motivation for Instacart. Even when a good order comes in like $16 for 3 miles (plus drive to the store that is about 3 miles away) for 10 items I cant' find motivation especially if it's during rush hour. So many gross cheap zero and $2 tippers on Instacart. I usually only do them when they have $5 peak pay and usually only small liquor store orders. So even $7 batch plus $9 tip makes me lack motivation, I dread going into a busy Publix and knowing that one or two items will be out of stock or almost impossible to find. 

UberEats is an afterthought, so slow I only turn it on when I can't get a shift for DoorDash,


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Last night was one of those nights where after about an hour I said F it and went home. I cancelled 2 double orders. I rarely cancel anything after I accept it. The only time I do is if the resturant is taking too long. Last night I took 2 double orders that were both complete shitshows. That was a sign that it was not my night.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

mch said:


> Last night was one of those nights where after about an hour I said F it and went home. I cancelled 2 double orders. I rarely cancel anything after I accept it. The only time I do is if the resturant is taking too long. Last night I took 2 double orders that were both complete shitshows. That was a sign that it was not my night.


Maybe the Universe was letting you know youneed to take a night off for you. That’s how I view days like that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think DD is telling me something… 😂


----------

